# Worth the cost?



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

What's y'alls opinion on this wether? 
He was born 4-16-15 and weighs 49 lbs.
I have talked the owner down to $300 for him, but he lives in CA and I'm in GA. I have found a transporter who can bring him to Indiana for me for $150. Indiana is a 10 hour drive from me so it will cost another $150 for me to get him. So all together go will cost me around $600 or so. Does he look worth it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you not find wethers closer? Seems like a lot of trouble.


----------



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Can you not find wethers closer? Seems like a lot of trouble.


Not any that I liked! I've been looking for around a month!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not even in Tennessee or Kentucky?


----------



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Not even in Tennessee or Kentucky?


I've checked both! Even OK and TX! I am looking for a de-horned wether that is young,but has a good size and weight. 
Everything that I have found that fits all my descriptions are attest $1000


----------



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a more recent photo of him


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He seems pretty flat muscled and green to me, but he is young and that could change with feed and age. Bloodlines and his sire/dam's conformation could help with determining his potential.


----------

